# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Shkollat në Turqi dhe studentët shqipëtarë

## grindavece

Turqia eshte nje nga vendet ku gjendet numuri me i madh i studenteve shqipetare qe studjojne jash shtetit .Kjo jo vetem per faktin se eshte me lire te studjosh ne turqi se sa ne nje vend te europes por dhe per faktin se zoteron nje avancim ne fushen e arsimit.Shqiptaret ne Turqi pak a shume e njofin njeri tjetrin pasi ekziston gjithmone nje mundesi per ti mbledhur ata nen nje çati:).Ne Izmir gjenden 70-80 studente te shperndare kryesisht ne dy universite ku shumica e tyre vazhdon per Ekonomi-biznes-finance dhe per mjekesi.Ne Bursa po ti mbledhesh me shume se 20 nuk behen Metaxa kete e din me mire se kush do:)).Ne Ankara gjenden mbi 300 studente te shperndare kryesisht ne 4 universitete +akademine ushtarake.Sa per Stambollin nuk mund te jap nje numer pasi jo vetem qe jane te shperndare(e ka fajin ura e bosforit) por jane dhe me shume se kudo,perafersisht dyfishi i studenteve neper Turqi.Ata jane te shperndare kryesisht ne 5 universitete.E vetmja shoqate studentare ne turqi eshte ajo e nxenesve ne Izmir.Sa per shkollat te cilat shquhen per arsim te avancuar jane:

Boðaziçi unv -Stamboll:dipllome nderkombetare per çdo dege te saj 
ODTÜ(METU)-Ankara:dipllome nderkombetare per çdo dege te saj
ITÜ-Stamboll:dipllome nderkombetare per çdo dege te saj.
Hacettepe unv-Ankara: Mjekesia specialitet me vete.
Ankara unv-Ankara:Juridik i padiskutueshem
Bilkent unv-Ankara :universitet privat por nqs duhet ta permbledhim ate vetem ne nej fjale them se eshte KLAS.
Gazi unv -ankara:Nuk njeh konkurent ne fushen e arsimit(mesuesise)
Galatasaray-Stamboll:universitet francez
9 Eylül -Izmýr:juridik karperkrah me Ankara unv
Ege unv-Izmir:Mjeksesia fakultet qe ja vlen ta studjosh.
Anadolu unv -Eskiþehir:Radio televizioni me e mira qe ekziston ne Turqi

Kjo ishte nje permbledhje e shkollave ne turqi.Shkollat e mesiperme jane te shquara ne deget e mesiperme por kjo s'do te thote qe nuk zoterojne nje grade te mire ne fushat e tjera.

Not:Ne tekstine mesiper ka shume gabime si ne drejtshkrim ashtu dhe ne ndertimin e fjalise kjo per faktin se u be 9 vjet larg Shqiperise.Sorry....

----------


## toniweb

Pershendetje grindavece une jam toni dhe studjoj ne turqi,me saktesisht ne ankara,ne gata,mu be qefi qe kishe hapur kete teme,dhe te uroj gezuar vitin e ri :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Piloti

Mire se erdhe toni tek forumi i studentave shqiptar.
Une jam nje shoku jot por njekohesisht dhe moderatori i ketij forumi  :buzeqeshje: 
Shpresoj qe tja kalosh sa me mire tek ky forum dhe shpresoj qe ne te ardhmen do te debatosh me teper ne kete pjese te forumit!
me respekt  Piloti (London_UK)

----------


## toniweb

Pershendetje dritano flm per urimin,edhe une shpresoj te bej nje gje te tille :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reiart

Lerini llafet dhe pershendetjet dhe na jepni pershtypjet tuaja per jeten dhe shkollen ne Turqi.
Une per vete nuk jam student por kam kam dy goca daje ne Turqi qe studiojne ne Universitetet Turke te cilat kane pershtypjet me te mira si per shkollen, jeten, edukaten dhe respektin qe kane turqit ne pergjithesi per shqiptaret, gje qe nuk ndodh ne vendet e tjera ku studiojne shqiptaret. Gjithashtu edhe pregatitja e studenteve shqiptare qe mbarojne shkollat Turke eshte shume e larte dhe cilesore.
Mendimet dhe vleresimet e studenteve qe jetojne ne Turqi mendoj se do te ishin shume te mirepritura dhe me vlere.

----------


## toniweb

Pershendetje shoke e shoqe,une aktualisht studjoj ne turqi dhe me konkretisht ne ankara,dhe mund te them nje gje per studentet qe studjojne ne turqi :qenka: e rrespektohen si njerez,dhe qe turqia ka nje arsim shum cilsor persa i perket kesaj çeshte,fola keshtu sepse kam edhe une shum miq e shoqe neper vende te ndryshme te botes qe studjojne,dhe ato thone qe neve nuk na rrespektojne si njerez,lere me per te tjera gjera,kshu qe une mendoj qe ne turqi eshte nje vend ideal per shum gjera,pte pakten ky eshte opinioni im ok shoke e shoqe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SH_H

Pershendetje te gjitheve...
Si shkon jeta ketej nga Turqia mire ? :buzeqeshje:  :i ngrysur:  
Suksese te gjitheve...

----------


## kol12345

mire se ju gjeta o milet.ok e mora vesh qe izmirin dhe ankarane e paskeni shume qejf por edhe neve ketej nga stanbolli mos  na harroni se jo per gje po na ngel hatri :buzeqeshje: ))
tani per tani po ju them urime per kete faqe.
megjithate po te mos e krijonit ju do e krijoja vete :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## diazepam

pershendetje te gjithe studenteve tane ne turqi..........a ka ndonje atje qe studion mjeksi ne studime postdiplomike.......................po pati ,desha te di nqs mund te me siguroje ndonje informacion per menyren se si ja behet per tu regjistruar atje(specializim ne mjeksi)..........ju pershendes dhe ju uroj fat ne mesime

----------


## fabi

helloooooo
e njeh njeri alma lulo qe studion per mjeksi aty
te them te derjetn kam harru se ku

----------


## BaseNameB

ej un doja te thoja vetem nje gje per kete teme qe besoj qe nturqit si persona jane nga me sh......t dhe nese japin mesim mire apo jo e dine vetem kolegjistat si me turp e them jam edhe un ne kolegj turk dhe me turqit nuk mund as te bisedosh as te merresh prandaj un per vete as qe ma merr mendja qe do e shoh ndonje here turqin me sy , e di qe kjo pergjigje mund te jete poak si jasht teme por ja doja te thoja opinjonin tim flm bledi

----------


## SH_H

no comment...

----------


## Trchick

Lali ke te drejte mbase se ata turqit me te cilet ke te besh ti pa dyshim ashtu do te jene,kolegji nuk eshte tamam tamam parajse.Vetem se nuk mund te pergjithesosh per gjithe popullin turk prej 20 vetash e shumta qe ke njohur ti.Une kam kaluar nja 4 vjet te mira duke i urryer turqit po pastaj e kam kuptuar qe teoria e seleksionimit egziston kudo ok?Po erdhe ne turqi do ta kuptosh edhe vete,kuptohet pas vitit te katert,sa pare ben varet :shkelje syri: Respekt.

----------


## Trchick

Eltono Domo ti saluto

----------


## Niku

Hej bledo lal e di pse nuk i kupton ata, ta them une!
Behu shakirt se i kupton ata  :buzeqeshje: )))))))) oj te kuptueme loooollllll

----------


## marsela

PERSHENDETJE TE GJÝTHEVE!

----------


## THE_TIGER

hey grindavece te falenderoj per ket tem qe ke hapur porme teper me pelqeu se edhe une kam shume shoke ne turqi,por bashke me ta te uroj edhe ty suksese se une shkruaj nga itali 
herkese basarilar dilerim
seni de cok operim yanaginda
me fal per turqishten e shkruar gabim se nuk mundem me tastierat italiane por e flas shume mire turqishten grindavece

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Me  keni  dhe  mua  ne  turqi  ore  .

po  ate  universitetin  tim  s e kishte  permendur  grindavecja  paçka  s e mbahet  nje  nga  me  t e miret  per  mjeksi.
[Marmara univ]

Nejse  ju  uroj  jete  sa  me  te  kendshme  studentve  ne  turqi 

dhe  uroj  q e  mos  ta  harrojne  shqiperine  sepse  dhe  Skenderbeu  nuk  e  harroj.



Me  respekt  [SHEJTANÝ]

----------


## ILjo

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa loly me te vertet e paske gjete 
nje fjale te bukur 
se edhe skenderbeu keshtu vepronte me turqit

----------


## toniwebmaster

Trchicko rrofsh plako per pershendetjen :buzeqeshje:  persa i perket studenteve ne Turqi une mendoj qe jane te shumte dhe te them te drejten mire do ishte sikur te mblidheshim nje here eee si thoni behet apo sbeh gje!nuk e di nese kam te drejte te ngrej nje kerkese te tille por nuk do te ishte keq nese do behej! 
Ju uroj te gjithve nje dite te kendeshme :shkelje syri:

----------

